
Reliable goal-directed reactive control of autonomous mobile robots (1991) - amq
https://vtechworks.lib.vt.edu/handle/10919/38880
======
amq
Spotted the paper here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16772748](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16772748)

